#ubuntu-hn 2011-06-16
<ceeti> buen dia esta es una prueba desde el centro de Excelencia Tecnica
<ceeti> buen dia kantra
<kantra> hola ceeti
<ceeti> estamos aprendiendo a usar el IRC
<kantra> El cento de excelencia en la UNAH?
<ceeti> correcto
<kantra> saludes a todos y todas :D
<ceeti> es un curso de mantenimiento usando herramientas de linux
<ceeti> todo el curso de mantenimiento le mandamos saludos
<kantra> jajaja.... pues es importante que sepan que casi todos los proyectos de software libre u open source crean sus propios canales de irc, así como las comunidades locales
<ceeti> buen dia kantra soy itxshell
<kantra> si lo aprenden a usar bien, regularmente soporte de los mismos desarrolladores
<kantra> saludes Itxshell, no sabias que estabas en el ceeti
<ceeti> soy quien imparte el curso
<ceeti> :)
<ceeti> 0.o
<kantra> :)
<ceeti> ^^
<ceeti> gracias Kantra
<ceeti> muy amable
<kantra> saludes y exito en el curso
<kantra> si ocupan alguna pruebita me avisan, seguire por aqu+o
<kantra> siempre que no me hagan /kick jajaja...
<ceeti> muy amable gracias
#ubuntu-hn 2011-06-17
<LuS89> hola!
<LuS89> necesito ayuda
#ubuntu-hn 2011-06-18
<LuS89> hola!
<LuS89> hola Itxshell!
<LuS89> necesitp ayuda con ubuntu
<LuS89> alguien me puede ayudar?
<Nagissa> buenas noches!!!
<LuS89> hola nagussa
<LuS89> *nagissa
<Nagissa> hola LuS89
<LuS89> tu me puedes ayudar?
<LuS89> o tambien andas en busca de ayuda?
<Nagissa> jaja dime
<LuS89> jeje
<LuS89> mi problema con ubuntu es el driver del wireless
<Nagissa> aja,
<Nagissa> acabas de instalar ubuntu?
<LuS89> no lo lee y he leido miles de forma para activarlo pero ninguna me sirce
<LuS89> *sirve
<LuS89> es el ubuntu 11.04
<LuS89> hoy lo instale
<Nagissa> mm* y ya lo actualizaste?
<LuS89> desde las 8 de la mañan sin exagerar estoy tratando de que funcione
<LuS89> no porque no tengo internet con ubuntu
<Nagissa> :/ ni por ethernet?
<LuS89> tampoco asi
<LuS89> :(
<Nagissa> :/
<Nagissa> que raro...
<LuS89> estoy que odio ubuntu ahorita :'(
<Nagissa> nooooo, ubuntu es bonito...
<LuS89> intente con el ndiswrapper pero no me aparece en el gestor de paquetes y si lo bajo desde window no puedo instalarlo despues
<Nagissa> :/
<LuS89> y tambien baje un .deb de broadcom y no lo puedo abrir con el gestor
<Nagissa> pero que raro que ni cableado te agarre internet
<LuS89> jaja yo se que es bonito pero desde el 2009 trato de usarlo pero siempre es el mismo problema
<LuS89> el driver del wireless y tampoco me funciona wired
<LuS89> y sin conexion a internet como que no me sirve mucho de mucho ternelo :P
<Nagissa> si, entiendo...
<Nagissa> cual es tu tarjeta de red?
<LuS89> no se que hacer
<LuS89> broadcom
<Nagissa> lo siento, creo que me cai...
<Nagissa> hola artemisa...
<Artemisa> hola
<Nagissa> fijese que LuS89 tiene un problema con su compu
<Artemisa> buenas noches a todos
<Nagissa> el ubuntu no le agarra ni el internet cableado
<Nagissa> lo instalo hasta hoy
<LuS89> es una broadcom
<Artemisa> y durante la instalación estaba conectado el ethernet?
<LuS89> no
<Artemisa> pero con el SO anterior sí te trabajó sin problemas?
<LuS89> no no estaba conectado
<LuS89> si, asi trabaja tranquilo, ahorita estoy desde windows 7
<LuS89> y nunca me ha fallado la tarjeta de red
<Nagissa> :/ y si probas instalarlo conectado a internet?
<Artemisa> sí
<Artemisa> eso es una opción
<Artemisa> en esta que estoy usando yo
<Artemisa> tuve q instalarlo como 3 veces..
<Artemisa> en mi caso creo que fue que se bajó mal el ISO
<Artemisa> y durante la instalación es preferible que esté conectado el cable Ethernet...
<LuS89> yo de las aproximadas 5 veces que he instalado hoy ubuntu unas 3 han sido como aplicacion de windows o algo asi... no lo hago directamente del iso porque es una hpmini y no tengo para cd
<LuS89> no se si eso afecta en la forma que lo instala?
<Artemisa> no tenes una usb booteable?
<Artemisa> digo, no debería afectar instarlo dsd wdws
<Artemisa> pero, cuando se presentan estos problemas se tiene q agotar todas las opciones
<Artemisa> qué computadora es?
<LuS89> si si tengo, tambien lo probr en la usb
<LuS89> es una hp mini 110 1020la
<Artemisa> cuál es la versión de ubuntu que queres instalar? la 10.10?
<Nagissa> es la 11.04
<LuS89_> volvi
<LuS89_> si es el 11.04
<Artemisa> ehms.. estoy buscando
<Artemisa> y por lo q miro, ese modelo da problemas...
<Artemisa> dejame buscar más
<Artemisa> http://h30467.www3.hp.com/t5/Windows-7-Beta/Probando-Win-7-y-Ubuntu-en-HP-mini-1020la/td-p/3934
<Artemisa> revisa ese link
<Artemisa> @.@
<Artemisa> habrá revisado el link?
<Nagissa> ni idea...
<Nagissa> :S
<Artemisa> yo solo medio lo revisé... parece q allí un chavo resolvió el problema
<Artemisa> no lo vi completo xq estoy en otras cosas tamb :P
<Nagissa> jajaja ok... gracias :D
<Artemisa> :P dele
<Artemisa> y la demás gente?
<Nagissa> ni idea...
<Nagissa> hoy nos vimos en el ceeti y quedaron de conectarse...
<Artemisa> mmmm... vaya
<Artemisa> ps weno
<Artemisa> seguiré en mis quehaceres toncs
<Artemisa> :P
<Nagissa> dele...
<Nagissa> :P
<Artemisa> [SaeVo] !!
<Nagissa> hola saevo!!!
<[SaeVo]> hola
<LuS89> hola
<Nagissa> hola LuS89
<LuS89> Nagissa y Artemisa lo logre hacer :p
<Nagissa> YEI!!!
<LuS89> lo instale en la usb
<LuS89> y de ahi staba facil
<Nagissa> jajaja
<Nagissa> que bueno, :D
<LuS89> por no querer hacer la imagen en lausb x_x me pude havber ahorrado horas
<LuS89> jeje
<Nagissa> jajaja
<Nagissa> lo bueno es que aprendiste :D
<LuS89> si :D
<Nagissa> yo una vez estaba traveseando mi ubuntu, y desactive el video, asi que solo quedaba en pantalla negra...
<Nagissa> y tuve que formatear...
<Nagissa> jajaja
<LuS89> :o
<LuS89> ahora a travesiar jajaja
<Artemisa> que bueno LuS89
<Artemisa> :D
<LuS89> si! :)
<Artemisa> :)
<Artemisa> q callados todos
<Nagissa> jjaja
<Itxshell> 0.o estan por todos lados jajaja
<Nagissa> jajajaja
<Artemisa> cómo?
<Itxshell> buenas  noches Artemisa
<Artemisa> buenas noches
<analucia> hola Itxshell
<Itxshell> buenas noches analucia
<analucia> soy alumna del ceeti :)
<Nagissa> hola analucia
<analucia> hola! Nagissa
<Itxshell> que bien que anda por estos rumbos analucia
<Itxshell> le fue dificil entrar al irc ?
<Nagissa> bienvenida analucia
<analucia> si!!
<analucia> gracias Nagissa, soy la misma Lus89
<analucia> Itxshell  tuve problemas con siempre con el driver del wireless pero lo pude solucionar
<Nagissa> aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh ok...
<Nagissa> jjajaja
<Itxshell> ahh que eficiente analucia
<analucia> jajaja sii
<analucia> si la vdd estuve todo el dia en eso
<Itxshell> [SaeVo],  me gudtaron los dos logos ayer jajaja
<Itxshell> el segundo mas
<Itxshell> a ver tiene algo para openeSUSE
<Itxshell> analucia,  ya habai instalado ubuntu antes?
<[SaeVo]> decidieron alguno ya?
<analucia> si!
<analucia> ya lo habia usado antes
<Itxshell> a mi me gusta el segundo [SaeVo]
<Itxshell> ahh que bien
<[SaeVo]> el q era solo el pinguino?
<Itxshell> siiiiiiiii
<Itxshell> esta lindooooo tux alli
<Artemisa> tengo sueño
<Itxshell> aguante Artemisa
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<Artemisa> jajajaja
<Artemisa> cuando el sueño me da
<Artemisa> es mega fuerte
<Artemisa> nadie puede contra él
<Artemisa> :P
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<Nagissa> yo dormi toda la tarde y ya me duermo tambien
<Nagissa> jajaja
<Itxshell> yo me dormi un buen rato en la tarde y deje el nick aca
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<Nagissa> jajaja
<Nagissa> fue buena dormida
<[SaeVo]> :p
<Itxshell> y aca la srita Nagissa  me iba a mover la cama acada rato diciento despierte
<Itxshell> despierte
<Itxshell> jajajajaja
<Nagissa> jajajajaja
<analucia> buenas noches!
#ubuntu-hn 2011-06-19
<Itxshell> buenas noches Nagissa
<Nagissa> hola Itxshell
<Itxshell> buenas noches leviatan1991
<leviatan1991> hola buenas noches Itxshell
<Itxshell> mmm nadie habal en este canal
<Itxshell> nadie se presenta?
<Itxshell> quien se conoce?
<Nagissa> jajaja
<Nagissa> hola!!!
<Nagissa> XD
<leviatan1991> holaaaa!!
<Itxshell> a ver un buen tema técnico
<Itxshell> algo basico sobre ubuntu
<Itxshell> lo que sea
<Itxshell> este canal muere a diario
<Itxshell> :( como nadie dice de donde es toca revisar las ips
<Nagissa> jajaja
<Nagissa> yo soy de Honduras :D
<leviatan1991> ps yo soy de Honduras!... me imagino q la mayoria tambien! jajaja XD
<leviatan1991> de donde eres tu Itxshell??
<Itxshell> de mi casa?
<Itxshell> XD y ud?
<Itxshell> ahh perdon no habia leido arriba leviatan1991
<Itxshell> bueno un monton de catrachos
<leviatan1991> jaja dont worry!
<Nagissa> jajaja
<leviatan1991> jajaja pero en q pais esta tu casa! jaja
<Itxshell> Honduras
<Nagissa> creo que todos somos de Honduras, digo porque el canal termina en -hn
<Nagissa> jajaja
<leviatan1991> jajaja si eso estaba pensando yo pero nunca falta uno q otro colado jaja
<Nagissa> jajaja seria uno que otro invitado... :D
<Itxshell> bueno leviatan1991 identifiquese a ver suelte informacion
<Itxshell> nombre numero de celula tarjeta de credito no.?
<Itxshell> si no es platinium no se moleste en darlo
<leviatan1991> jajaja bueno sin animo de ofender ningun invitado!! jaja
<leviatan1991> jajaja aaah si si claro en un rato mas estare dando esos datos jajaja
<Itxshell> 0.o no fue nada dificil leviatan1991
<Itxshell> jaja
<leviatan1991> jajaja sin necesidad de hackear nada xD
<Itxshell> sr leviatan1991 y es ud de este canal
<Itxshell> o primera vez que lo visita?
<leviatan1991> pues si es la primera vez q visito el canal me dio curiosidad xD
<Nagissa> una cordial bienvenida entonces leviatan1991
<leviatan1991> muchas gracias se les agradece!!...
<leviatan1991> y ustedes desde hace cuanto frecuentan el canal?
<Nagissa> yo hace mas de uno o dos meses...
<Itxshell> yo justo entre hace 2 horas
<Itxshell> es mi primera vez
<Nagissa> ¬¬
<leviatan1991> jajaja entonces otra bienvenida para Itxshell xD
<Nagissa> jajaja si, bienvenida Itxshell
<Itxshell> gracias muy amables
<Itxshell> y son usuarios de ubuntu?
<Itxshell> gracias Nagissa
<Nagissa> yo si soy usuario...
<Nagissa> :D
<leviatan1991> si yo hace como 3 meses empeze a usarlo
<Itxshell> ahh entonces sabe ud mucho de ubuntu Nagissa
<leviatan1991> :D
<Itxshell> ahh que bien ya son uds expertos
<Itxshell> leviatan1991, y como supo de la sala
<leviatan1991> jaja no yo soy mas aficionado q experto
<leviatan1991> pues estaba viendo en la comunidad de ubuntu
<leviatan1991> el teamhonduras y me llamo la atencion
<leviatan1991> y tu?
<Itxshell> yo me inscribi al locoTeamTegucigalpa
<Itxshell> y ud. Nagissa  ?
<Itxshell> pertenece a algun grupo?
<Nagissa> yo soy de ubuntgu
<Itxshell> ahh si si los de tegucigalpa
<Itxshell> Yo! tambien Nagissa quizas hasta nos conozcamos
<Nagissa> ¬¬
<Nagissa> jajajaja
<Nagissa> es probable...
<Itxshell> leviatan1991, y ud se reune con el grupo ?
<leviatan1991> no son nuevo en esto de los grupos voy a investigar mas de eso :P
<Itxshell> por que no se inscribe al grupo?
<Itxshell> dan cursos
<Itxshell> y son gratis
<leviatan1991> aaah eso esta interesante
<leviatan1991> tiene el link a mano?
<Itxshell> pues a mano no pero a uno que otro bit si
<leviatan1991> jajajajaaja ok esta bien xD
<leviatan1991> :O se fue nagissa!
<Itxshell> y actualmente no asiste a ningun curso
<leviatan1991> no todo lo q aprendo sobre linux es por libros o algun tutorial de internet
<leviatan1991> no sabia q habia tanta gente q le gustara jeje
<Itxshell> y donde se entero de ubuntu?
<Itxshell> esta el canal internacional en irc #ubuntu-es
<Nagissa> huy, me cai T_T
<Itxshell> alli hay mucha gente
<Itxshell> todos usuarios de ubuntu
<Itxshell> re hola Nagissa
<Nagissa> re hola Itxshell y leviatan1991
<leviatan1991> pues me empezo a gustar desde q vi trabajar a mi papa con el me gusto bastante ubunto y wifiway
<leviatan1991> hola nagissa
<leviatan1991> :D
<Itxshell> su papá es usuario de linux?
<Nagissa> :O un papa con ubuntu!!!
<Nagissa> que GENIAL!!!
<leviatan1991> jajaja si mi papa es ingeniero en sistemas y pues me gusta estar de metido jajaja
<Nagissa> WOW, un papa ing en sistemas
<Nagissa> :')
<Itxshell> :( yo quiero uno así
<leviatan1991> jaja le regalo el mio!
<Nagissa> jajaja
<leviatan1991> es muy regañon -_-
<leviatan1991> jajajaja
<Itxshell> bueno si acepto
<Itxshell> ahh pero tienes pcs a la disposicion
<Nagissa> todos los papas son regañones leviatan1991
<Itxshell> ni uno se escapa
<leviatan1991> jaja ps si es un beneficio xD
<Itxshell> leviatan nacio en 1991  a ver uno bueno en mattematicas
<leviatan1991> bueno en eso estamos de acuerdo :P
<Itxshell> y leviatan1991 que estudia
<leviatan1991> pues estoy en 2do año de ingenieria civil
<leviatan1991> y ud?
<Itxshell> yo no estudio
<leviatan1991> y nagissa?
<Nagissa> yo estudio ing en sistemas
<leviatan1991> trabaja?
<Nagissa> :D
<leviatan1991> :D q año nagissa?
<Nagissa> ultimo :D
<leviatan1991> :O q envidia! -.-"
<Nagissa> jajaja
<Nagissa> pero he perdido ya la mitad de mis neuronas... jajaja
<Nagissa> es una carrera super pinta, y al mismo tiempo horrible
<leviatan1991> jajajaa yo he perdido un poco de cabello nada mas! xD
<leviatan1991> jaja si lo feo es tanta matematica ¬¬
<leviatan1991> y q universidad esta?
<Nagissa> jaja yo hace mas de un año que las pase todas
<leviatan1991> jaja uff q envidia yo apenas voy empezando :S
<Itxshell> 0.o es envidiosito leviatan1991
<Nagissa> jajaja
<leviatan1991> jajaja un poco nada mas! :P
<leviatan1991> pero envidio lo bueno
<leviatan1991> q conste xD
<Nagissa> jaja ok...
<leviatan1991> Itxshell y ud q cuenta de su vida? :)
<Itxshell> ahh yo bien gracias
<Itxshell> sigan uds dos esta interesantisimo leerlos a ambos
<Nagissa> jajaja
<leviatan1991> jajajaja ok..
<Nagissa> el punto es compartir Itxshell :D
<Itxshell> yo si comparto
<Nagissa> jajaja son bromas Itxshell
<Nagissa> XD
<Itxshell> pero es demasiado interesante la charla que uds dos llevan
<Nagissa> jaja de las matematicas e ingenierias?
<Nagissa> :D
<Nagissa> leviatan1991, por que mate vas?
<leviatan1991> jaja pues voy por calculo 2 y vectores
<Nagissa> ah no vas tan atras...
<leviatan1991> jaja si pero me estan chupando la vida esas clases! :S
<Nagissa> me imagino, eso me paso a mi en mi tiempo...
<leviatan1991> jaja por eso te digo q te envidio xD
<leviatan1991> en la unah estuviste?
<Nagissa> nop
<Nagissa> y todavia no salgo, me faltan 7 clases para terminar...
<leviatan1991> mmm... tonces en unitec?
<Nagissa> sip
<leviatan1991> oohhhhh!! hay pss! osea! ajajaj xD
<Nagissa> ¬¬
<leviatan1991> aaah pero es pokito :D
<leviatan1991> jajaja
<Nagissa> jaja un semestre
<Nagissa> creo que ya deberia empezar a buscar donde hacer la practica :S
<leviatan1991> jaja hay pero hay en unitec te dan opciones segun tengo entendido :P
<Itxshell> Nagissa, en el pani
<leviatan1991> eso es el patronato nacional de la infancia verdad?
<Nagissa> y que voy a ir a hacer al pani?
<Nagissa> tengo que ir formal?
<Nagissa> alto, los bancos estan excluidos...
<leviatan1991> jajajaja pues en los bancos hay buenos data center
<leviatan1991> mi papa trabaja con HSBC
<Itxshell> los bancos osn como vampiros
<Nagissa> los bancos van de saco!!!
<leviatan1991> jajajaja como vampiros!! jajaja
<leviatan1991> bueno... cri.. cri.. (efecto de grillo)
<Nagissa> jajajaja
<Nagissa> sq los temas de bancos me deprimen... jajajaja
<leviatan1991> jaja eso miro! :P
<leviatan1991> y q edad tienes?? si se puede saber jaja xD
<Nagissa> 20... XD y tu?
<leviatan1991> jaja yo tambien! xD
<Nagissa> jajaja
<Nagissa> esta bueno...
<leviatan1991> ahora me das mas envidia tenemos la misma edad y ya te vas a graduar! ¬¬
<leviatan1991> jaja
<leviatan1991> no se vale!
<Nagissa> jajaja
<Nagissa> yo entre a los 17 a la u...
<Nagissa> y este año cumplo 21
<leviatan1991> igual no se vale ¬¬"
<leviatan1991> jejjee
<Nagissa> XD
<Nagissa> y vos estudias en la unah?
<leviatan1991> ing. civil
<leviatan1991> pero me quiero cambiar a sistemas :P
<Nagissa> YEIIIIIIIIII!!!
<Nagissa> otro sistemoso
<Nagissa> :D
<leviatan1991> jaja sistemoso xD
<Nagissa> sip...
<leviatan1991> yeeeap!
<Nagissa> XD
<Nagissa> y que es lo que mas te atrae de sistemas?
<leviatan1991> me gusta mas ahora!
<leviatan1991> ummm.... pues empeze hackeando una q otra cosa jaja...
<leviatan1991> y ahora me gusta bastante la programacion HTML
<leviatan1991> y en java :P
<leviatan1991> y a vos?
<Nagissa> jajaja, yo soy mas python, algo de java
<leviatan1991> jaja pss no estoy famirializado con python todavia pero hay voy poco a poco! jaja
<Nagissa> jaja sq cuando aprendes python, no podes dejarlo...
<Nagissa> jajaja
<leviatan1991> jajaja es adictivo! xD
<leviatan1991> eso me paso con linux!! hay tanta libertad q nunca me aburro jajaja
<Nagissa> es facil, y es demasiado sexy...
<Nagissa> podes mandar una funcion como parametro, y recibir otra funcion
<leviatan1991> jajaja sexy!!.. xD
<Nagissa> jajaja sip
<leviatan1991> hey vos te conectas seguido a este canal?
<Nagissa> sip, casi todos los dias
<Nagissa> jajaja
<leviatan1991> jajaja aaah bueno!.. xD
<leviatan1991> y esta semana ya estan de vacaciones en unitec no?
<Nagissa> sip
<leviatan1991> cada vez te envidio mas ¬¬"
<leviatan1991> jajajaja
<Nagissa> jajaja
<Nagissa> porque?
<Nagissa> metiste clases ahorita en el corto?
<leviatan1991> jajaja si ahorita estoy con vectores y.....
<leviatan1991> filosofia! ¬¬
<leviatan1991> jajajaja
<Nagissa> jajaja
<leviatan1991> jejejeeje :P
<Nagissa> XD
<leviatan1991> itxshell perdio señal! jaja
<Itxshell> no
<Itxshell> por que ?
<Nagissa> ¬¬
<Nagissa> jaja
<Nagissa> esta calladita
<Itxshell> siempre he sido calladita
<Nagissa> jajaja
<Nagissa> ok, ya la vamos conociendo entonces...
<Nagissa> jajaja
<leviatan1991> jajaja pokito a pokito xD
<Nagissa> jaja sip
<Nagissa> leviatan1991, como hacemos para averiguar mas cosas sobre Itxshell ?
<Itxshell> Nagissa, dificilmente podria
<leviatan1991> jaja no se esq es bien callada! xD
<Nagissa> jajaja
<Nagissa> hola gyroIRC
<leviatan1991> cuente algo itxshell... jajaja
<Nagissa> jaja siiiii!!!
<Nagissa> cuentenos de sus experiencias
<Nagissa> XD
<Itxshell> 1, 2, 3, 4 ,5.... sigo?
<Itxshell> buenas noches gyroIRC
<Nagissa> yo opino que Itxshell cuente de sus experiencias
<gyroIRC> buenas
<leviatan1991> jajaaja ¬¬"
<leviatan1991> buenas noches
<Itxshell> bueno acabo de ver resident evil la ultima
<leviatan1991> wakala q mala pelicula jajaja
<leviatan1991> :P
<leviatan1991> jaja bueno sin ofender a kien le haya gustado xD
<Itxshell> cosa de gustos leviatan1991
<Itxshell> de lo mejor esa pelicula
<Nagissa> uuuuuuhhhhhh todos se callaron cuando dijiste eso...
<Nagissa> jajaja
<gyroIRC> para mi esa pelicula pasa desapersivida
<gyroIRC> como no vi las anteriores
<gyroIRC> no le sigo la historia
<leviatan1991> jajajajaja si por eso mejor aclare! jejeje xD
<leviatan1991> uff pero la 1 y la 2 son mucho mejores!
<leviatan1991> yo soy fan de los juegos y de las 2 primeras son las mejores xD
<Nagissa> huy y todos se callaron. jajajaja
<leviatan1991_> jaja si ya les dio sueño xD
<Nagissa> jajaja
<leviatan1991_> jajaja
<gyroIRC> leviatan1991_, , pero su nick no tiene que ver con ffVII o si ???
<leviatan1991_> final fantasy??
<leviatan1991_> naaah es mas por la mitologia
<gyroIRC> ok
<gyroIRC> pense que seria por la invocacion
<gyroIRC> pero igual me alegra que conosca de ff
<gyroIRC> XD
<leviatan1991_> jaja no!.. pero si hablas de final fantassy verdad?
<leviatan1991_> nagissa where are you? xD
<gyroIRC> si, de eso
<gyroIRC> pense que habia encontrado a alguien mas para hablar de videojuegos
<Nagissa> en mi casa!!!
<Nagissa> jjajaja
<leviatan1991_> aaaah uff creo q el ultimo q jugue fue en nintendo! jajaja
<leviatan1991_> jajaja q largo xD
<gyroIRC> pero si juega en general , o no ?
<leviatan1991_> pues de vez en cuando mas q todo fifa jajaja
<Itxshell> jajaja leviatan1991 debe conectarse con tigo o amnet
<Itxshell> jajaja se cae mucho
<Nagissa> pobre leviatan1991
<Itxshell> jajaja
<leviatan1991> jajajaja naah tengo problemas con el router no se q le pasa pero ya lo arreglo mi papa! :P
<leviatan1991> malas! como se burlan!! ¬¬" jaja
<Nagissa> wow!!! que pinta tu papi...
<leviatan1991> jaja lo arreglo porq esta trabajando sino no se levanta! xD
<leviatan1991> hey saben como desinstalo el compiz fusion?
<Itxshell> jajaja leviatan1991 roba la señal wifi del vecino
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> pues en el centro de software de ubuntu lo buscas en al lista de instalados y le das desistalar
<leviatan1991> jajaja ssshhh!! no haga buya! xD
<leviatan1991> nop! ya probe y me kedo un solo relajo jaja
<Itxshell> mm pero leviatan1991 mejor si se conecta con uno que no tenga conexion con amnet
<leviatan1991> no me sale el borde de las ventanas y el emerald no me funciona -.-
<Itxshell> disculpe pero desistalar es desistalar
<gyroIRC> leviatan1991,
<Itxshell> que desorden puede haber en eso
<gyroIRC> uso compiz-fuzion icon ? leviatan1991
<Itxshell> sino lo convence entonces hagalo a mano desde al consola
<leviatan1991> si el pakete completo compiz-fusion icon
<Itxshell> muchachos quieren jugar a lso vampiros y los lobos?
<leviatan1991> jajaa como es ese juego??
<gyroIRC> leviatan1991, utilice la opcion de "reinicar decorador de ventanas"
<Itxshell> ahh es que ando aburrida
<gyroIRC> que distribucion esta usando ?
<leviatan1991> jajaja naah me dio colera y estoy formateando ubuntu mas tarde lo reinstalo! xD
<leviatan1991> bueno explique el juego itxshell
<leviatan1991> jaja xD
<Itxshell> ok ya paso el link
<leviatan1991> ok :P
<Nagissa> Itxshell, no nos va a salir con crepusculo verdad?
<Nagissa> (respetando a los que les guste esa saga)
<leviatan1991> jajajajajaa siiiiiiiiiiiiiii ojola no sea de crepusculo jaja xD
<leviatan1991> (con todo respeto)
<leviatan1991> jajaja
<Itxshell> odio eso nisiquiera he visto una escena
<Itxshell> y nopienso verla
<Itxshell> tampoco he visto eso nunca
<Itxshell> no soy afisionada a la tv
<Itxshell> solo a series buenas
<Nagissa> haha fijo Itxshell ha de tener los libros escondidos...
<Nagissa> jajajaja
<Nagissa> y por las noches sueña con el vampiro gay... jajaja
<leviatan1991> jajaja tiene los posters en la puerta y en el techo jajaja
<leviatan1991> y con el lobo adicto a los esteroides! jajaja
<Nagissa> jajajajaja
<Itxshell> 0.o solo los de harry potter
<Itxshell> no se que es eso de el vampiro gay?
<Nagissa> ¬¬
<Nagissa> no mezcle a Harry Potter en esto
<Itxshell> 0.o creo que los que ven mucha tv son otros
<Itxshell> no tengo la menor idea de loq ue hablan
<Itxshell> pero para no gustarles al serie que mencionan saben demasiado
<leviatan1991> jajajajaja si yo acepto q vi las peliculas de crepusculo obligadamente jaja
<leviatan1991> fue una lenta y trsite tortura
<leviatan1991> *triste jaja
<Itxshell> 	http://s33.bitefight.es/user/bite/71621	
<Itxshell> mire ese link por favor y diganme lo que dice
<Nagissa> :O leviatan1991
<Itxshell> Bloody.Bathory  este es mi nick en el juego
<Nagissa> porque?
<Itxshell> Bloody.Bathory
<Nagissa> ¬¬
<Nagissa> nos va a poner a jugar?
<leviatan1991> jajaja siii yo kiero juegar! jaja xD
<Itxshell> le toco verlas con la novia o con la muchahca que le gusta jaja
<Itxshell> yo juego a diario Nagissa
<Itxshell> ok ese link que mande es mi link de mordida
<Itxshell> mi nick  Bloody.Bathory
<leviatan1991> pss tenia una novia q le gustaba eso y me ponia a verlas jajaja xD ¬¬ por eso :P
<leviatan1991> algo come q adivina jaja xD
<leviatan1991> vamos a ver q tal esta el juego :P
<Nagissa> :S
<Nagissa> pobre leviatan1991
<Itxshell> mmm poco caracter jajaja
<leviatan1991> jajaja no es eso sino q soy complaciente! jaja xD
<Itxshell> a ver quien fue mordido ya
<Itxshell> pero deben poner mi nick
<Itxshell> y el server es el 33
<leviatan1991> jaja esperece q todavia ni he activado la cuenta jajajaja
<leviatan1991> aaah ese fui yo el mio es el 33 ¬¬!
<Itxshell> pero debe indicar mi nick
<Itxshell> si no jugaran por otro lado
<Itxshell> soy un vampiro bastante podoroso jajaja desayono lobitos pulgosos
<Itxshell> desayuno*
<leviatan1991> jajaja y como hago eso de "indicar el nick" ¬¬"
<leviatan1991> me siento indio jaja
<Nagissa> yo estoy perdida
<Nagissa> jajaja
<Nagissa> cual es tu nick leviatan1991
<leviatan1991> el mismo del chat! jaja xD
<Nagissa> ok, yo igual
<Nagissa> jajaja
<Itxshell> me refiero a que deben jugar en el mismo server que yo estoy
<Itxshell> y indicar que yo lo mordi
<Nagissa> como pongo eso?
<Itxshell> si no les tocara jugar en otro sitio
<Itxshell> en el link que pase de mi mordida
<Itxshell> indican mi nick en quien te mordio
<Itxshell> Bloody.Bathory
<Itxshell> asi me llamo en  el juego
<Itxshell> ese es mi nick
<Itxshell> por favor ponganse nick aceptables jajaja
<Itxshell> no se pongan colita la vampireza
<Itxshell> :(
<Itxshell> o garritas
<Nagissa> donde dice eso?
<Nagissa> T_T
<Nagissa> no entiendo nada de esto
<Itxshell> :( un amigo se puso panchito el vampiro
<leviatan1991> jajajaja xD kien se puso asi??
<Nagissa> jajaja
<Nagissa> panchito...
<Nagissa> que sweet
<Nagissa> jajaja
<leviatan1991> jajaaja me siento el vivo lempira! ¬¬ jaja
<Itxshell> otro se puso de nick el gato loco
<leviatan1991> yo me iba a poner paquito pero era muy gay jajaja
<Itxshell> ok les mande el link de mordida
<Itxshell> http://s33.bitefight.es/user/bite/71621
<Itxshell> ese link los lleva ala pagian del juego
<Itxshell> alli ponen mi nick sonde dice quien te mordio
<Nagissa> me manda a mi profile!!!
<Itxshell> Bloody.Bathory
<Itxshell> ok alli haga su perfil pongase nombre
<Nagissa> ya
<leviatan1991> si a mi tambien
<Itxshell> en algun lugar te pedira el server que es el 33 o ya estara por defecto
<Itxshell> y pregunta por quien fueste mordido ponen mi nick
<Itxshell> Bloody.Bathory
<leviatan1991> no me sale nada de mordida
<leviatan1991> jaja
<Nagissa> el condado?
<Itxshell> :(
<leviatan1991> si a mi me sale el 33
<Itxshell> si el condado es 33
<Nagissa> donde ven el server?
<leviatan1991> keda por defecto creo :P
<Nagissa> T_T
<Itxshell> en algun lado dice haz< sido mordido por Bloody.Bathory
<Nagissa> el que dice s33?
<Itxshell> jaja ok
<Itxshell> yo tengo un clan
<Itxshell> si quieren proteccion se unen a mi clan
<Nagissa> cual es su clan?
<Itxshell> si alguien lso ataca siendo de mi clan
<Itxshell> yo voy y lo ataco hasta destruirlo
<Nagissa> me pueden matar?
<Itxshell> uds son nivel 1
<Nagissa> que pasa si me matan?
<Itxshell> Voivodas
<leviatan1991> uh??... -.-"
<leviatan1991> jaja
<Itxshell> nadie la puede matar
<Itxshell> lso vampiros son inmortales
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<Itxshell> pero si pueden hacernos gran daño
<leviatan1991> yo soy lobo! ¬¬
<leviatan1991> me pueden matar! jaja
<Nagissa> jajaja
<Itxshell> los lobos pulgosos nos atacan
<Itxshell> pero nosotros podemos atacar tambien
<Itxshell> lo primero que deben hacer es ir de caza
<Itxshell> ¬¬ leviatan1991 se hizo lobo?
<Itxshell> uhhh todavia le pdije
<Itxshell> que eramos vampiros
<leviatan1991> no me dijooooo!! ¬¬"
<Itxshell> bueno deme su nick leviatan1991
<Itxshell> lo voy atacar
<leviatan1991> jaja osea q no puedo estar en su clan de q uh? jaja
<Itxshell> si le dije arriba
<leviatan1991> nooooooo!!!
<Nagissa> jajajaja
<leviatan1991> no se vale =(
<Itxshell> que yo destruyo y me desayuno a los pulgosos
<Nagissa> todos contra leviatan1991
<Itxshell> y no puden cambiar por el momento
<Itxshell> por que el juego los banearia
<Itxshell> asi que le toca ser pulgoso
<Itxshell> hasta que tenga la piedra de transformacion
<leviatan1991> muhajaja no voy a hacer otro jajaja
<leviatan1991>  lero lero!
<Itxshell> a ver leviatan1991  pase su nick en el luego jajaja
<Itxshell> le voy a enseñar como se trata also pulgosos
<Itxshell> lo van a banear leviatabn
<Itxshell> no puedes tener dos cuentas en el mismo server
<Nagissa> puedo cazar humanos!!!
<Nagissa> jajaja
<Itxshell> ojo que si hace eso lo banean permanentemente
<Itxshell> si Nagissa
<Itxshell> dele pongase a cazar
<Itxshell> con los frutos de la caza le dan oro
<Nagissa> en eso estoy, los humanos son mas faciles
<Nagissa> :D
<Itxshell> con ese oro va donde el mercader o al mercado y compras armas
<Itxshell> o posiones de curacion
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<Itxshell> si
<Itxshell> cazar lobos un no lo haga
<leviatan1991> jajaja vee!! es otra cuenta con otro correo y todo! jaja :P
<Itxshell> por que los pulgosos andan en manadas
<Itxshell> ¬¬ leviatan1991  no es muy maduro que se diga
<Itxshell> 0.o
<Itxshell> ok Nagissa  deme su nick para agregarla como amiga
<Itxshell> y luego puede solicitarme entrar a mi clan
<Itxshell> tengo tremendo castillo
<leviatan1991> jaja hay sq q weba andar yo solo! jaja
<Itxshell> 0.o como ud sabe a los vampiros nos gusta vivir bien
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<Nagissa> yo la agregue
<Nagissa> me llamo nagissa
<Nagissa> jajaja
<Itxshell> jajaja mmm que se lo penso por la sarna y las pulgas verdad
<Nagissa> con 50 diamantes rojos podes cambiarte a vampiro
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<Itxshell> o con una piedra de transformacion
<leviatan1991> ya les mande la invitacion nueva! jaja xD
<Itxshell> Nagissa, mire en mensajes
<Itxshell> alli esta los mensajes para enviar la solicitud al clan
<Nagissa> ya le envie solicitud a su clan
<Itxshell> mire mi perfil Nagissa jajaja soy nivel 30
<Nagissa> siiiiiii
<Nagissa> :(
<Itxshell> tenia un vampiro nivel 52 y lo perdi por que me vanearon la cuenta
<Itxshell> por conectarme desde la universidad
<Nagissa> yo soy nivel 2
<Nagissa> :D
<Itxshell> se me dijo que era prohibido
<Nagissa> jajajaja
<Itxshell> miren bien las reglas
<Itxshell> casi llore reclame y todo
<Itxshell> pero no me devolvieron a bloody.marie
<Itxshell> Nagissa, es de mi clan de vampiros jajaja
<Nagissa> :(
<Nagissa> jajaja
<Nagissa> sip
<leviatan1991> ¬¬! ya no juego
<Nagissa> jajaja
<Nagissa> porque?
<Itxshell> Nagissa, mire el castillo que construi
<Itxshell> hay leviatan1991  parece chiquito haciendo berrinche
<leviatan1991> jajajajaja
<Nagissa> jajaja
<Itxshell> es que es pulgoso
<Itxshell> ya si tiene la cuenta de vampiro
<Itxshell> mande su solicitud y ya
<Nagissa> awwww done 3 moneditas de oro
<Nagissa> :D
<leviatan1991> jaja si ya se la mande!! :P
<Itxshell> jajaj gracias Nagissa
<Itxshell> yo done 60000 hoy
<Nagissa> :D
<Nagissa> :(
<Nagissa> hace que mis 3 moneditas sean nada
<Itxshell> cuando el niveles mas alto se tiene mas oro
<Nagissa> T_T
<Itxshell> lo otro Nagissa  es que yo puedo venderle las armas que voy dejando asi que cuando necesite un arma y no tenga oro
<Itxshell> yo la compro y se la vendo a ud por casi nada
<Itxshell> asi ud es poderosa
<leviatan1991> jajaja nagissa es como si hubiera donado una semita y un chavi! jajaja xD
<Itxshell> luego de cazar humanos cuando se le acabe la energia debe ir a la ciudad y entrar al cementerio
<Nagissa> jajaja
<Nagissa> okis
<Nagissa> :D
<Itxshell> y poner a su vampiro a trabajar por 8 horas
<Nagissa> ¬¬
<Nagissa> ah ok...
<Itxshell> eso da oro
<Itxshell> ahh pero leviatan1991  deje la envidia jajaja
<Itxshell> a ver deme su nick de lobo
<Itxshell> jajaja que Nagissa  le de una paliza
<Nagissa> jajaja
<Itxshell> a ver Nagissa vea las armas donde el mercader
<Itxshell> me dice que arma le gusta de su nivel y la compramos
<Itxshell> asi le damos una leccion a leviatan1991
<Itxshell> jajajaa
<leviatan1991> jajaaja veee! xD
<Nagissa> jajaja
<Nagissa> tengo sueño
<Nagissa> T_T
<Itxshell> ok le da la paliza mañana
<Itxshell> deje su vampiro trabajando
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Nagissa> ok
<Nagissa> donde lo dejo?
<Itxshell> en el cementerio
<Itxshell> lo pone a trabajar 8 horas
<Itxshell> eso esta en la ciudad
<Nagissa> ok...
<Itxshell> ese leviatan1991  es de vampiro?
<leviatan1991> jajaaja si
<Itxshell> memando una solicitud de amigo jaja eso fue como lobo o vampiro?
<Itxshell> ahh ok
<Itxshell> unase al clan
<leviatan1991> fueron las 2 jaja
<leviatan1991> ok
<Itxshell> Voivodas
<Itxshell> Nagissa, vio la historia del clan y de mi nick jajajaja
<Nagissa> nop
<Nagissa> jajaja
<Itxshell> mmm es mas sutil que la de mamba
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Nagissa> :O la cobra taka taka le gana a todo!!!
<Nagissa> jajaja
<leviatan1991> jajajajaja
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> pase el video jajaja
<Itxshell> qeu lo voy a mandar por correo jajaaj
<Itxshell> ya me acordo jajaja
<Nagissa> :O
<Nagissa> la cobra taka taka?
<Itxshell> si
<Nagissa> le mando el link?
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Nagissa> el video original o el de WDF?
<Itxshell> si peguelo aca
<Itxshell> jajajajaja
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<Itxshell> el mejor
<Itxshell> hahaha
<Nagissa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oJG7PJlHrg
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> hace ratos que no veia eso
<Nagissa> una cobra asesina, se escapo de una piscina
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Nagissa> takatakatakatakatakatakataka
<Nagissa> jajajajaja
<Itxshell> prefiero la versionen ingles jajajaja
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Nagissa> la que dice: kshhaljadbvmnldif
<Nagissa> jajajaja
<Itxshell> takataka tak
<Itxshell> jajaja taka .. taka ..takaka
<Nagissa> jajaja
<Itxshell> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szKud9KjWwU&feature=related
<Itxshell> miren este
<Itxshell> gyroIRC, leviatan1991 Nagissa
<leviatan1991> voy a coger una escopeta y yi ka voy a cargar!.. taka taka takaaa!... cobra taka! es la cobra asesina se ha escapado de una piscina.... pajsojdiasjd taka takaa!
<leviatan1991> jajajaja
<Nagissa> hahaha
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Nagissa> jajajaja
<Nagissa> como no se cayeron?
<Itxshell> el de la fajita jajajaja
<Nagissa> jajaja
<Itxshell> estilo torero jajajaja
<leviatan1991> jajaja si ese ya lo habia visto jaja
<leviatan1991> q nivel para bailar jaja
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Nagissa> jajaja
<Itxshell> ese del sombrerito jajaja
<Itxshell> pero el de la fajita se lleva el premio
<leviatan1991> jajaja si sq el es el q pone el ritmo jaja
<Nagissa> jajaja
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> un rayo del sol ohhh ohhhh
<leviatan1991> miren este a ver si les gusta http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b89CnP0Iq30
<leviatan1991> jajaja
<Itxshell> que malos
<leviatan1991> jajaja
<Itxshell> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuYDcxJOHkI&feature=related
<Nagissa> jajajajaja
<Itxshell> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUxFQDGC6Bg&NR=1 este si esta bueno
<Itxshell> ujajaja
<leviatan1991> jajaaja pobre niña!
<Nagissa> :O
<Nagissa> pobrecita!!!
<Itxshell> jajaja
<leviatan1991> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=693m7iCh-TE
<Nagissa> Itxshell, sobrepasa mis niveles de maldad
<leviatan1991> jajajaja este si me da risa!
<Itxshell> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_p_Il0r5ue8&feature=related
<leviatan1991> si pobre niña jaja xD
<Nagissa> noooooooooooooooooooooo
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> que asco de video leviatan1991
<leviatan1991> jajajaja pero da risa jajaja xD
<Itxshell> que asco eso
<Nagissa> nooooo, no da risa
<Nagissa> es HORRIBLE!!!
<leviatan1991> jajajajajajajajajaa xD
<Itxshell> Nagissa,  miren este http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mu3Ig5-X9u4
<Itxshell> jajajaja por eso hay mujeres solas jajaja
<Nagissa> ASCOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
<Itxshell> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6xae5w0_fI&NR=1
<Itxshell> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FddQw0qr4Vk&NR=1&feature=fvwp
<Itxshell> jajajajajaja
<Nagissa> iugh!!!
<leviatan1991_> q me perdi?=
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<Itxshell> jajajajaja
<Itxshell> pero es cierto a no Nagissa
<Itxshell> desde cuando se cayo leviatan1991
<Nagissa> sip
<Nagissa> creo
<Nagissa> jajaja
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<leviatan1991_> pss desde q puse mi video jaja
<Itxshell> <Itxshell> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6xae5w0_fI&NR=1
<Itxshell> <Itxshell> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FddQw0qr4Vk&NR=1&feature=fvwp
<Itxshell> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEMvMbdTaD8&NR=1&feature=fvwp  jajajajaja
<Itxshell> ese si esta bueno jajajaja
<Nagissa> esa señora es mi idola... jajajajaja
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<Itxshell> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XyoxfjD5V4&feature=related
<gyroIRC> me retiro, pasen todos buenas noches
<Itxshell> buenas noches gyroIRC
